# Privilege problems



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi, pm'ed Eric already about this, but I seem to have no privileges to answer the thread on Renrich in the news section. Very strange since I started it. Others don't seem to have trouble on that though.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, thats a new one! Never heard of that. Might have to wait for Eric's reply as it sounds like something for an Administrator.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2013)

I can reply to a thread but I'm not allowed to start one in the news section

Geo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2013)

We will look into it all. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Alder and Chris

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2013)

Have yous finished your dinners? You know, no treats unless you eat everything up....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2013)

Normal members can't start threads in the news section. Been that way since forever, they have to be moved there by mod/admin.

As for your issue Marcel, its a weird one, not seen it before.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Normal members can't start threads in the news section. Been that way since forever, they have to be moved there by mod/admin.



That is right, I forgot about that.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't remember locking it or anything when I moved it - just moved it. 

and Lucky just posted in both threads..... strange.....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2013)

Weird huh? It's actually only that thread, I can answer in the others, even in the news section without any problems. But as soon as I hit the answer button on Richard's thread I get the following. Doesn't matter on which browser, and I get ot on any computer under Linux and Windows and on the iPad, so I don't think it's on my side.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats weird....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2013)

Must be due to something with regards to the fact you've authored the post and it has hence been moved to a restricted forum for thread creation. I can't think of any other reason but that still doesn't make much sense to me as to why you can't post in it Marcel.


----------

